# Pizza Delivery > Uber?



## Divad7 (Apr 28, 2018)

Here in Los Angeles, a pizza delivery friend of mine claims to be getting between $50-$100+ just in tips per 6-8 hr shift.. Most of it is in cash.. So, he's pulling 2-3k per month, working 30-40 hrs per week, with a huge chunk of it potentially non-taxable.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

In all of honesty, Any other job>Uber.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Being a bartender is better than a pizza delivery driver than a uber driver


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Divad7 said:


> Here in Los Angeles, a pizza delivery friend of mine claims to be getting between $50-$100+ just in tips per 6-8 hr shift.. Most of it is in cash.. So, he's pulling 2-3k per month, working 30-40 hrs per week, with a huge chunk of it potentially non-taxable.


Yes.
Often Better than that.
I got several $10.00 tips and a $20.00 tip tonight.
I have Health Insurance now.
I get paid 37 cents a mile. Going and coming back.
And hourly pay.

Pizza Delivery is a better return on your investment ( car) than Uber !

Much less time.

I alao get free pizza


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Being a bartender is better than a pizza delivery driver than a uber driver
> 
> View attachment 226067


Ugh, this kind of bad math is what can throw your tip totals off at the end of the day.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Pizza delivery they work in shifts so you're limited by the number of hours you can work.

Uber hours are not limited but you don't get hardly any tips or benefits.

At least pizza delivery is on payroll so you get social security reporting etc.

Having done both, either one is a good second job. Neither one is a good primary source of income.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Pizza delivery they work in shifts so you're limited by the number of hours you can work.
> 
> Uber hours are not limited but you don't get hardly any tips or benefits.
> 
> ...


Depends on where you are. I've delivered pizza full time and at the time it was more than I could make with my degree. In the right area, and a store that has a core of full time drivers, it is a perfectly fine primary income. Better pay than many jobs straight after college for sure.

My SO ran into overtime at Dominos this week. If you're good you can usually get 35-40 hours.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

In many markets delivering pizza pays better.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Pizza delivery they work in shifts so you're limited by the number of hours you can work.
> 
> Uber hours are not limited but you don't get hardly any tips or benefits.
> 
> ...


Uber Sucks



Divad7 said:


> Here in Los Angeles, a pizza delivery friend of mine claims to be getting between $50-$100+ just in tips per 6-8 hr shift.. Most of it is in cash.. So, he's pulling 2-3k per month, working 30-40 hrs per week, with a huge chunk of it potentially non-taxable.


I pull in $160.00 in cash tips some nights



Divad7 said:


> Here in Los Angeles, a pizza delivery friend of mine claims to be getting between $50-$100+ just in tips per 6-8 hr shift.. Most of it is in cash.. So, he's pulling 2-3k per month, working 30-40 hrs per week, with a huge chunk of it potentially non-taxable.


I pull in $160.00 to $170.00 in cash tips some nights.

I can only IMAGINE what Uber COULD HAVE BEEN LIKE.

ESPECIALLY IN A TOURIST CITY LIKE NEW ORLEANS !

If Uber hadnt been such JACK ANINNINIES !

" NO NEED TO TIP " !


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

All I want is $300 a week and my schedule changes every week. I don't want to conform to some pizza company's schedule. Plus my regular dealer job at the casino keeps me busy every Friday and Saturday night. Those nights are big for pizza delivery so it's kind of a conflict of interest there. 

I like the flexibility I get with Uber. If I can find a pizza place that lets me come and go as I please and work as short or as long as I need to AND cash out after each shift then I'll sign up.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cdub2k said:


> All I want is $300 a week and my schedule changes every week. I don't want to conform to some pizza company's schedule. Plus my regular dealer job at the casino keeps me busy every Friday and Saturday night. Those nights are big for pizza delivery so it's kind of a conflict of interest there.
> 
> I like the flexibility I get with Uber. If I can find a pizza place that lets me come and go as I please and work as short or as long as I need to AND cash out after each shift then I'll sign up.


Im not wasting MY CAR FOR UBERS CUT RATES

I work about 35 hours a week now.

Used to do 20 hour " uber shifts".


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

LukeVader said:


> Yeah, next time I will take pictures.





tohunt4me said:


> Im not wasting MY CAR FOR UBERS CUT RATES
> 
> I work about 35 hours a week now.
> 
> Used to do 20 hour " uber shifts".


 Do you have a regular job?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cdub2k said:


> Do you have a regular job?


For 3 years it was Uber full time.
When i think of Uber
I think BETRAYAL.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> For 3 years it was Uber full time.
> When i think of Uber
> I think BETRAYAL.


 well yeah full time Uber isn't profitable any more. It definetely was when it first came to this city but not now. I do this part time. I get off of work at Harrah's anywhere between 3AM-5AM. 3 times a week I can drive after work up until 9AM-10AM and I can pull $300 a week just going that. That helps me big time. Then, I can choose one of my off days to drive during the evenings and make another $100 for a total of $400 a week.

I feel like Uber should supplement your already existing income more than it should be your ONLY source of income.
In that aspect I think it is way more convenient than getting a regular part time job where you gotta answer to more supervisors and bosses and be apart of another work schedule. Then you gotta coordinate both schedules for any conflict. I say no thank you to that. I'd rather Uber


----------



## uberisSATAN (Apr 20, 2018)

Divad7 said:


> Here in Los Angeles, a pizza delivery friend of mine claims to be getting between $50-$100+ just in tips per 6-8 hr shift.. Most of it is in cash.. So, he's pulling 2-3k per month, working 30-40 hrs per week, with a huge chunk of it potentially non-taxable.


when i relocated in early 20s, i did the pizza gig to hand out joints to get new clientele & learn the neighborhood streets paid $6 an hour with tips was easily $15+ an hour, 1 free pizza & some benefits, they paid gas forget what it was per mile only did a few days a week think 4-8pm rush, this was circa 2001

just stick to the burbs though

i can teach anyone how to bleed a block in all 50 states....


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

if you can deliver pizza when you want....then definitely do that.....if you must have flexibility....then uber is better choice...but you wont make as much...


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

if you deliver pizza you have to show up when they tell you to, and keep working until they tell you that you can stop..
If I drive for Uber I can do it whenever i feel like it and stop whenever i feel like it.. for me, that's worth a lot..
It's not all about the money..


----------



## Seattle_Wayne (Feb 1, 2018)

And at the end of your pizza delivering career, that pizza smell never goes away in your car.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Seattle_Wayne said:


> And at the end of your pizza delivering career, that pizza smell never goes away in your car.


Yah, well at the end of your Uber career, that pax smell never will leave either.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Divad7 said:


> Here in Los Angeles, a pizza delivery friend of mine claims to be getting between $50-$100+ just in tips per 6-8 hr shift.. Most of it is in cash.. So, he's pulling 2-3k per month, working 30-40 hrs per week, with a huge chunk of it potentially non-taxable.


Pizza delivery usually has a very limited geographic range for a shop. Regular customers, you usually know the folks on both sides of the transaction, they encourage tipping.

It has a lot to be said for it


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Seattle_Wayne said:


> And at the end of your pizza delivering career, that pizza smell never goes away in your car.


I've done my stint or two as a pizza driver and never found the smell to linger. Some people have a different experience but after thousands of pizzas over a couple of years I never had an odor issue. Currently I don't do Uber Eats, but I do a bit here and there with Amazon restaurants, so I still deal with moving food from time to time. I still don't find food odors to really linger in the vehicle, but I am careful to generously vent the car when there is the possibility of even short term food odor whether it be my lunch or a delivery.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

IERide said:


> Yah, well at the end of your Uber career, that pax smell never will leave either.


The proper term is _Taxi Stank
_
Good luck getting it out!


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

You may need to adjust your ambition if you are aspiring to a major life upgrade by delivering pizza. Uber gives flexibility which is why we love it. You gonna punch a clock you can do better


----------



## rtran (Apr 24, 2018)

I know bartenders and servers in Dallas that make six figures. They are in a different class than pizza drivers and Uber drivers for sure.
Service industry is huge here and I am actually thinking of switching over... over 50% of that six figures is off the books


----------



## uberisSATAN (Apr 20, 2018)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> You may need to adjust your ambition if you are aspiring to a major life upgrade by delivering pizza. Uber gives flexibility which is why we love it. You gonna punch a clock you can do better


uber exploits desperate losers willing to piss on the graves of those who died for minimum wage labor laws & human rights so they dont have to wear a silly hat and have "flexibility" uber definitely loves you they parasites & you the host that lover em, cockroach to the emerald wasp

lmao telling someone to adjust their ambition for willing to stand up like a man instead of being treated line a b in the 1960s

you love calculated evil but its all good self preservation reigns supreme


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

rtran said:


> I know bartenders and servers in Dallas that make six figures. They are in a different class than pizza drivers and Uber drivers for sure.
> Service industry is huge here and I am actually thinking of switching over... over 50% of that six figures is off the books


Taxi drivers always made more than people thought they did, and more than the government thought they did.

let's say i have a random guy walk up.. 
How much to get to XXXX. (like 3 miles away)
($10?) I offer
Ehh sounds good

Cash changes and hands and...

$10 cash OFF THE METER.

That's $10 that will never get documented and will get shoved in my pocket, and 3 extra miles will get driven on the company taxi and no one will give 2 hoots about it.

I make more than the cab company thinks i make.

I make more than the meter shows I make

I make a LOT more than I tell the IRS I make. (i'm honest cause it helps my SS benifits in the future)

That $10.00 is enough to increase my hourly profit for the day by 83c on the day.

Now lets say I can pull that off 2-3 times in a single day. On average that would be an extra $30-45 that never makes it onto any documentation.

$30 a day is $120+ a week or $6000 a year in income that gets shaved.

The cab drivers have always been able to shave $1000s a year off their official numbers.

Sure not everyone does it, but it happens enough to be statistically relevant.


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Taxi drivers always made more than people thought they did, and more than the government thought they did.
> 
> let's say i have a random guy walk up..
> How much to get to XXXX. (like 3 miles away)
> ...


How do you think bartenders make thier tips..."hey this one is on the house"....alittle xtra pour here and little there....and the house pays..


----------



## Frustrated!!!! (Jul 7, 2017)

Show pizza numbers like these. Someone


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

Frustrated!!!! said:


> Show pizza numbers like these. Someone


Wow.......its true.....no one tips in ride share


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Taxi drivers always made more than people thought they did, and more than the government thought they did.
> 
> let's say i have a random guy walk up..
> How much to get to XXXX. (like 3 miles away)
> ...


When I was driving a cab in the 90's , the company could have cared less- they charged a lease rate which stayed the same regardless of how many trips you took.

As far as what was on the meter, that information was not reported to the IRS. No 1099 either- you see, the company wasn't paying you anything, you were paying them. Yellow Cab didn't know what your social security number was either.

Yellow Cab drivers were on their honor to keep their own records and report their income to the IRS and other taxing bodies, as well as Child Support Court and other government functions.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I_Like_Spam said:


> When I was driving a cab in the 90's , the company could have cared less- they charged a lease rate which stayed the same regardless of how many trips you took.
> 
> As far as what was on the meter, that information was not reported to the IRS. No 1099 either- you see, the company wasn't paying you anything, you were paying them. Yellow Cab didn't know what your social security number was either.
> 
> Yellow Cab drivers were on their honor to keep their own records and report their income to the IRS and other taxing bodies, as well as Child Support Court and other government functions.


Well they cracked down in the 2000s...

I get a 1099 on credit card transactions.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I get a 1099 on credit card transactions.


Very few credit card trips in the 1990's. The meters only accepted AMEX although some guys got accounts to accept others on their own.

Except for hospitals and some other places that had accounts with Yellow Cab, it was a cash business which was nice.


----------

